# What is the best photo editing desktop computer and why?



## hombredelmar (Aug 9, 2014)

What is the best photo editing desktop computer and why?

I always used windows and got very comfortable with the way it is, now I got an up to date apple desktop 27 inch seen core i5 and son on. Its been about 2 weeks I love the sleek design and Apples credibility in general however part of me is telling me to go back and return the computer and another half is telling me that  you had enough with windows computers its time to change.

What you all think?


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 9, 2014)

Why do you care what we think? You already got the Apple. If you're not happy with it, return it. If you're happy with it, keep it. The post processing programs are what do the hard work. Why are you hung up on the sleek design and technical aspects? Those are not going to improve anything, especially your pictures.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2014)

I've been editing on a couple Apple computers for the last seven years. Currently running Lightroom on an iMac, it works well enough for me. I like the display. I cranked through 940 frames today and processed about 175 portraits so my subject could see some of her session's previews. I'm okay with the iMac as an editing platform. In addition to Lightroom, the iMac runs Photoshop CC amply well for me. It's been a good computer since 2011, for the $1099 or so I recall that I payed for it.


----------



## hombredelmar (Aug 9, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Why do you care what we think? You already got the Apple. If you're not happy with it, return it. If you're happy with it, keep it. The post processing programs are what do the hard work. Why are you hung up on the sleek design and technical aspects? Those are not going to improve anything, especially your pictures.



Anytime I have a question I ask.
Thank you for participation and your prompt response


----------



## hassiman (Aug 9, 2014)

I am using a new MacPro.  Fast, quiet, FAST and super connectivity!


----------



## hombredelmar (Aug 9, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I've been editing on a couple Apple computers for the last seven years. Currently running Lightroom on an iMac, it works well enough for me. I like the display. I cranked through 940 frames today and processed about 175 portraits so my subject could see some of her session's previews. I'm okay with the iMac as an editing platform. In addition to Lightroom, the iMac runs Photoshop CC amply well for me. It's been a good computer since 2011, for the $1099 or so I recall that I payed for it.




It sounds as if you are very comfortable with an apple system. I always worked on windows but my last HP lop top killed my hope for the future of windows and their reliability in general. I currently have core i5. Would you advice me to upgrade to core i7 even thought I don&#8217;t deal with video editing?

Also, it takes forever to view my raw files from canon mark 3. How do you deal with browsing large files and which program do you use for that?

Thanks man, you are always helpful and very informative


----------



## e.rose (Aug 9, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care what we think? You already got the Apple. If you're not happy with it, return it. If you're happy with it, keep it. The post processing programs are what do the hard work. Why are you hung up on the sleek design and technical aspects? Those are not going to improve anything, especially your pictures.
> ...



It's a silly question.

Only you know how you feel about it.

Like Alan said... you like it? Then keep it. And you just said that you liked it... so keep it.

I don't... understand this thread.


----------



## hombredelmar (Aug 9, 2014)

hassiman said:


> I am using a new MacPro.  Fast, quiet, FAST and super connectivity!



What are the specs of your computer and how do you deal with large RAW file browsing? I assume you got a lop top computer.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## hombredelmar (Aug 9, 2014)

e.rose said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> > AlanKlein said:
> ...




Then I don&#8217;t want to waste your time. Thank you for contribution


----------



## chuasam (Aug 9, 2014)

I have an iMac 27" with a 3.5GHz i7 and 16GB of RAM with SSD 
I have a firewire800 drobo which will be upgraded to a thunderbolt LaCie 5big in a couple of months. 
It is fast most of the time unless I'm editing 36MP images in 16bit with a dozen layers. Helloo more RAM


----------



## PaulWog (Aug 9, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> What is the best photo editing desktop computer and why?
> 
> I always used windows and got very comfortable with the way it is, now I got an up to date apple desktop 27 inch seen core i5 and son on. Its been about 2 weeks I love the sleek design and Apples credibility in general however part of me is telling me to go back and return the computer and another half is telling me that  you had enough with windows computers its time to change.
> 
> What you all think?



OS X, Windows 7, whatever... it's all the same when you're using Lightroom & Photoshop. A couple small changes in the shortcut keys you use, a couple small changes in aesthetics on-screen. Pick whichever you like.

Hardware-wise, things can differ a little bit. Apple's all-in-one 27-inch computer is great since you get an IPS panel & decent hardware all built into a nice computer. Overall good value if you need a good IPS panel. However, if you're super picky, building your own computer will give you exactly what you are paying for with only a markup wherever you decide to pay marked-up prices.

Don't change your computer unless if you've got the money & you like to play with your electronics. What you've got is perfectly fine. My desktop is nearly 4 years old now & I have nothing I need to upgrade. I have an i7-2600k, AMD 5770 graphics card, 8GB of RAM, etc. Hardware is getting better over time, but the need to upgrade is dependent on the file size of the images you're using, and whatever software you're using. There probably won't be much of a significant change for a few years to come.


----------



## snerd (Aug 9, 2014)

I've always ran a windows box. Drooled over the Mac's a few times, then decided I'm fine with what I have. It's probably 4 years old now, a Dell Studio XPS i7 2.93ghz I think, 12gb ram and a middle of the road nVidea graphics card, a 240 something or other, with a 24" monitor. Does all I need at the moment. 

(Note to self........ don't ask a question that that e.rose gal doesn't like. She scares the beejezus out of me!)


----------



## CAP (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is my computer i am on now it will slaughter most any other computer.







Intel i7 990x hexacore cpu OC to 4.056 stable
3x GTX 680 in 3 way sli
24GB RAM 
2x 1TB SSD DRIVES
4x 2TB 7200 SATA drives.








I can convert 32gb of RAW to jpeg in 3 mins.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 10, 2014)

CAP said:


> Here is my computer i am on now it will slaughter most any other computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you can't buy a stand for your large external display


----------



## PaulWog (Aug 10, 2014)

CAP said:


> Here is my computer i am on now it will slaughter most any other computer.



Nitpicky here:

You have a 5.1 surround sound system. Your rear left and rear right speakers are pretty much parallel to your front left and front right speakers. Your front right and your front left speakers are too close to your center speaker. Ahhh! Pointless!!


----------



## Dao (Aug 10, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care what we think? You already got the Apple. If you're not happy with it, return it. If you're happy with it, keep it. The post processing programs are what do the hard work. Why are you hung up on the sleek design and technical aspects? Those are not going to improve anything, especially your pictures.
> ...



I am with Alan.  I do not think there is a "best photo editing desktop computer" but I am sure there maybe one for you based on your personal preferences and criteria.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 10, 2014)

At work, I have a 27" iMac, with pretty much top-of-the-line specs. It's sleek, and beautiful, and it has that awesome little apple icon on it. 

At home, I have a refurb hp desktop, Core i5 processor, only 8gb RAM (note to self: Self, get eldest to add RAM), 1 TB hard drive. It is neither especially sleek nor beautiful, and there is a distinct lack of hipster-worthy icons on it. It's paired with an even less sleek and less cool 21" monitor from Sansui, some old thing my music minister found in a storage closet at church and gave to me.

I also have a new laptop (home) and an insanely old PC (work), but I don't do photo editing on those.

Which do I prefer? The one I'm sitting in front of at the time. Honestly, the difference is just not ALL that significant to me.  The biggest difference is the monitor size, and while I'd love to add a larger monitor at home, my current desk space wouldn't allow anything bigger anyway.

I've used Macs and PCs in combination at work for many years now. I don't honestly have a strong preference for one over the other. I tend to stick with PCs at home for the simple reason that I don't really like paying the "shiny tax" on Macs.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 10, 2014)

PaulWog said:


> CAP said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my computer i am on now it will slaughter most any other computer.
> ...



Nitpick here too.
The room is too bright to really get much photo editing done and the monitors need hoods. Where's the graphics tablet?
Must be a really humid environment from the water grabbers on the floor.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 10, 2014)

...and there's no tablet.  Everyone knows if you're doing serious editing work you need a Wacom tablet.


----------



## snerd (Aug 11, 2014)

chuasam said:


> Nitpick here too. The room is too bright to really get much photo editing done and the monitors need hoods.......



Okay, explain, please. Too bright? And what's a monitor hood?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 11, 2014)

Op, if you want a serious editing machine you can go two routes, build a custom machine with Windows (7) or spec out a Mac Pro.  Personally, I went the Windows route.  I've never jived with Apple and their need to utterly control everything, hence I stick with Windows.  I'm running an AMD machine, with a 1090T processor, 16GB ram, SSD drives, etc.  I've never had an issue with speed on my machine running Lr or Ps.  Just bear in mind that there is more to a good editing station than the tower (though that's important) : good monitor (I had a 27" iMac and wasn't exactly happy with the glossy screen) that is calibrated properly, a proper viewing environment, a quality graphics tablet like a Wacom Intuos, a good external storage solution for your images, a backup system for your files, a comfortable chair, and quality beverages.    Personally, I use an NEC PA241W monitor with a Wacom Intuos Pro medium tablet, and I use an array of LaCie 2Big Quadra RAID drives to store all of my files on.  I have a Samsung 840 Pro SSD for my software (C Drive) and another for scratch/temp/page files.  I use a Spyder3Elite calibrator for the monitor.   For the most part everything runs "real time" in Lr and Ps with the exception of some more complex filters in Ps.  It definitely is faster than my old i7 iMac.  

Whether you decide to stick with Mac or build a custom PC, expect to spend some coin on a serious machine.  Or just stick it out with the iMac and find a way to make it work.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 11, 2014)

snerd said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Nitpick here too. The room is too bright to really get much photo editing done and the monitors need hoods.......
> ...



One, you should edit in a darkened room, preferable with the monitor brightness turned down.  Most consumer monitors come set up with retina burning brightness out of the box.  Of course when you set the brightness where it should be now it looks dim in the well lit room.  
A  monitor hood is a shroud for the monitor to prevent glare, reflection, and general contamination from external light sources from effecting the appearance of the screen.  A decent hood will set you back about $100-$160.


----------

